# Dubai roaches question.....



## tbaxter08700 (Dec 8, 2010)

Right im thinking in breeding some Roaches and have a little question about heating. Do they have to have heat 24/7? I could put them on top of my viv where it gets quite hot but obv there is no heat at night and it drops to about 60f at night would it be ok? I have a heat obv which I could put on at night if needed but would rather save some electric if I could.

Thanks

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## kez30 (Jun 15, 2008)

They'd be fine, they just wouldn't breed as quickly. I don't think it costs very much to have a heat mat on all of the time anyway.


----------



## Barlow (Sep 23, 2010)

For four months I kept about 40 females and ten males above my viv thinking the heat would be ok but I got no babies. I added a heatmat two weeks ago and now I have at least 3-400 babies. Heatmats cost pennies to run and will save you on your foodbill in the longrun so I can't reccommend them enough. And yes I run it 24/7.


----------



## Chucky (Mar 15, 2009)

i am currently doing my dissertation on the temperatures at which dubia roaches breed best and have discovered that you will get the most offspring at temperatures above 40C.


----------



## tbaxter08700 (Dec 8, 2010)

Barlow said:


> For four months I kept about 40 females and ten males above my viv thinking the heat would be ok but I got no babies. I added a heatmat two weeks ago and now I have at least 3-400 babies. Heatmats cost pennies to run and will save you on your foodbill in the longrun so I can't reccommend them enough. And yes I run it 24/7.


Thanks for the reply. I will use the heatmat them. Do you still have it above your viv cr during the day want it get to got with the mat and viv on? Also do you just sit the tub on the sat are do you have a gap? Do you have a stat with it?

Thanks

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## kez30 (Jun 15, 2008)

I think mats are better kept on the side of the tub. If you have the mat below, once a bit of waste builds up on the bottom of the tub, the heat won't get through as well. I have my mat taped inside my dubia tub, running the length of it, i don't use a stat. As long as they can get away from the heat they're fine.


----------



## tbaxter08700 (Dec 8, 2010)

kez30 said:


> I think mats are better kept on the side of the tub. If you have the mat below, once a bit of waste builds up on the bottom of the tub, the heat won't get through as well. I have my mat taped inside my dubia tub, running the length of it, i don't use a stat. As long as they can get away from the heat they're fine.


Ok Thanks il try that. Just 1 more question, is your tub see thru? Cr my tub is in the living room its light most of the time so would it be a good idea to put something round it to keep it dark? Thanks
Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## madavies65 (Jan 21, 2009)

tbaxter08700 said:


> Ok Thanks il try that. Just 1 more question, is your tub see thru? Cr my tub is in the living room its light most of the time so would it be a good idea to put something round it to keep it dark? Thanks
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


definately, they do not do well with light and require as much peace and quiet as possible to breed.


----------



## tbaxter08700 (Dec 8, 2010)

Unfortunately the heatmat want fit on the side of the roache tub so will it be find under the bottom? Should I turn it off during the day as its on top of the viv and I don't want it to over heat. Are will it be ok?

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## bendy1990 (Dec 3, 2010)

I've left mine next to the radiator lol
working fine for me


----------



## tbaxter08700 (Dec 8, 2010)

Bump 

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## iHorror (Apr 10, 2008)

My mealworms, crickets, roaches etc. are all in rubs inside a viv with a heat mat running 24/7.
it's ridiculous how quickly they breed  lol


----------



## GoliathGabby (Jan 22, 2010)

just got myself an established colony of about 1300 about 150 of each adults the rest being juvies and babies
I have put them in a rub on the top shelf in the airing cupboard next to my gals the temp in the rub is about 25 degrees so i think im gonna have to add a small mat :2thumb:


----------



## xxx-dztini-xxx (May 12, 2009)

can you post a couple of pics of the type of tubs you keep them in?
stupid question but do they fly? and how small do the air holes have to be? can they climb up plastic/glass?
would like a cricket tub be ok?


----------



## fizavi (Apr 6, 2010)

i keep mine in a large rub. with egg carton crates stacked up. they need their space to breed and to become a colony. i got a heatmat taped down beneath and my rubs jut lay on top across the length of heat mat. saves using one for each and i dont' have many plug sockets.


----------



## Nigel_wales (Mar 24, 2009)

good thread, provided me with lots of info


----------



## FrankSpencer (Apr 7, 2009)

Mine are on a shelf at the top of airing cupboard...well it's were the boiler is too so the temp is high and constant. They are squidged between my cham eggs and my GB rubgy towels :lol2: they seem to like it, dark, warm and peaceful - until a game is due .....:whistling2:


----------

